# كورس كامل بالفيديو فى manual and Automatic Transmission



## captainhass (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

على تلك الروابط ان شاء الله هناك كورس كامل فيديوهات
عن Transmission

Manual Transmission

Automatic Transmission

Automatic Transmission operation​


----------



## en mohamed ibrahim (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## أبوأحسان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (4 ديسمبر 2010)

en mohamed ibrahim قال:


> مشكور اخى على المجهود





أبوأحسان قال:


> بوركت ... جزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قيل هرمك​


----------



## amnshsh (20 يناير 2011)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## captainhass (21 يناير 2011)

amnshsh قال:


> اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين



امين​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (25 يناير 2011)

Thank you


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 يناير 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي الفاضل على الموضوع الجميل وهذه الروابط الرائعة


----------



## black88star (26 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
مشكووور
_


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2011)

ر. مهندسين يوسف قال:


> thank you





طارق حسن محمد قال:


> شكرأ لك اخي الفاضل على الموضوع الجميل وهذه الروابط الرائعة





black88star قال:


> _بارك الله فيك يا أخي
> مشكووور
> _




جزاكم الله كل خير

بارك الله فيكم و حفظ جميع بلدان المسلمين​


----------



## aboo yousef (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق*

شكراً على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------

